# MAC - Nudes & Metallics - June 2013



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Place all your *MAC Nudes & Metallics Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

 

​ 
 	Check out Nudes & Metallics discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## Debbs (Jun 14, 2013)

. Body conscious swatch


----------



## Debbs (Jun 14, 2013)

Indoor lighting of Body Conscious on WOC as requested in thread. Above is outdoors. HTH


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 21, 2013)

Wholesome, Pre-Raphaelite, Show-All, and Subverted


----------



## Debbs (Jun 21, 2013)

GoF (top) Exposed (middle) Stylish Me blush (bottom) sunset lighting so not as true to life and impressive as IRL. GoF  has a peach pink undertone


----------



## BabysOnFire (Jul 16, 2013)

(L-R: Dominate, Subverted, Pre-Raphaelite and Show-All)





  	(L-R: Dominate, Subverted, Pre-Raphaelite and Show-All)





  	(L-R: Dominate, Subverted, Pre-Raphaelite and Show-All)





  	Lip swatch of Dominate





  	(L-R: Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst and Brazenly)





  	(L-R: Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst and Brazenly)


----------



## Ana A (Jul 16, 2013)

Cyber, Smoked Purple, and Dominate on NC44 (L-R)


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jul 18, 2013)

This pic of the nudes collection was taken outside. Stylish Me blush, Refined l/s, GOF, Exposed and Body Conscious e/s.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jul 18, 2013)

Refined l/s.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jul 19, 2013)

rainy day so I grabbed a hat... Wearing Wholesome on the lips. I love...


----------



## Serenityy (Jul 22, 2013)

Brazenly, Deep Fixation, Glimpse of Flesh, and Body Conscious.


----------



## dabeautyenabler (Jul 23, 2013)




----------

